
Everyone quotes command line arguments the wrong way - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/twistylittlepassagesallalike/2011/04/23/everyone-quotes-command-line-arguments-the-wrong-way/
======
mchahn
Not everyone. Just windows developers.

